# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  FAT32 и NTFS

## grishach

Чем отличаются FAT32 от NTFS  и что лутше?  ??? Заранее спасибо. С уважением Grishach.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

Основные преимущества NTFS перед FAT32:
1. Устойчивость к сбоям. Ещё ни разу не наблюдал, чтобы аварийная перезагрузка системы привела к появлению потерянных кластеров, ошибкам размещения и прочей пакости.
2. Возможность раздавать права доступа к папкам и файлам.
3. Поддержка очень больших разделов. Для FAT32 предел наступает где-то за 60 ГБ (вероятно, 64), NTFS исправно работает со 120.
4. Поддержка сжатия данных без костылей вроде Dblspace и с разграничением до конкретного файла.
5. Параноикам понравится встроенная поддержка шифрования - тоже с возможностью разграничения до файла.

----------


## grishach

Спасибо за подробное разьеснение, а то у кого я неспрашивал те затруднялись ответить. Спасибо.

----------


## Alexey P.

> Основные преимущества NTFS перед FAT32:
> ..
> 3. Поддержка очень больших разделов. Для FAT32 предел наступает где-то за 60 ГБ (вероятно, 64), NTFS исправно работает со 120.
> ...


 Имхо, это искусственное ограничение, введенное MS. ХР не хочет форматировать раздел в FAT32 при размере более 32 Гб, предлагает только NTFS.
 Из преимуществ FAT32 для меня существенны:
- легкий доступ к данным при падении WinXP - можно загрузиться с дискетки/диска с win98, и разделы уже доступны. Для доступа к разделу NTFS нужен специально подготовленный загрузочный CD.
- разделы FAT32 доступны из-под Win98, установленной второй системой на том же компьютере (главным образом как резервная система на случай проблем с ХР). (NTFS разделы из-под Win98 недоступны).
- нет заморочек с правами/дополнительными потоками, преимущества которых на домашнем персональном компьютере совсем не так очевидны, как это выглядит в теории. Проще говоря, эти модные фишки лично мне нафиг не нужны.

----------


## maXmo

> Для доступа к разделу NTFS нужен специально подготовленный загрузочный CD.


называется Windows preinstallation environment - доступ к нтфс, в сеть. Сам его не собирал: качал и записывал образ. Примечание (для тех, кто хочет ставить 2к/9х): загружается хрюша, из-под которой нельзя начать установку более ранних версий винды - только хр, 2003 и далее.

начинают выходить гамы на DVD, а фат не поддерживает файлы размером больше 4 гигов (232-1).

----------


## Edward

Установил не давно NTFS у меня была (FAT32) сразу видно система тормозит и ведёт себя странно! Кроме этого FAT32 прекрасно поддерживала обьём дисков 500Gb!

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Установил не давно NTFS у меня была (FAT32) сразу видно система тормозит и ведёт себя странно! Кроме этого FAT32 прекрасно поддерживала обьём дисков 500Gb!


Разница в скорости между НТФС и ФАТ32 еле заметна, а при скорости работы современных дисков вообще не существенна. Родной ФС для ХР, 2000 и 2003 винд является именно НТФС. Лично ни разу не замечал глюков в работе с НТФС. Главное в НТФС - это надёжность и безопасность.

В своё время это уже обсуждалось http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=2628

----------


## SDA

Ктати NTFS ребут компа совершенно не страшен, а вообще в NTFS надо ставить ось, а на другой диск, где игры, всякое скачиваемое файло можно ставить FAT32.

----------


## Alexey P.

А еще у NTFS есть очень полезная для всякой заразы и не очень супер-фишка - т.н. потоки. Вот из письма:



> Класс.
>  Винда каждые минут 5 орет о замене системных файлов, слёзно просит дистрибутив. Думал, вирь орудует, оказалось, то, что назвали Trojan.DownLoader.8954. (Фигассе Trojan.DownLoader).
> 
> [Scan path] C:\Program Files\Common Files\ADT Shared\Scheduler\adsched.txt
> C:\Program Files\Common Files\ADT Shared\Scheduler\adsched.txt - Ok
> C:\Program Files\Common Files\ADT Shared\Scheduler\adsched.txt:dehcsda.exe
> infected with Trojan.DownLoader.8954
> 
> [Scan path] C:\Program Files\7-Zip\7z.txt
> ...

----------


## Alexey P.

Кстати говоря, знает кто, как эти потоки прибивать можно ?
Желательно, конечно, без удаления самого файла, к которому оно прицепилось, это уже будет негуманно совсем - винда же не зря орала о замене своих файлов  :Smiley: .

----------


## ZAlek

На жестком диске 120 Гб , который используется для хранения информации произошел какой-то сбой. Файловая система NTFS. Пробовал отформатировать под Windows, не получается. Partition Magic смог отформатировать этот диск только в FAT32. 
ОС стоит на диске с NTFS, можно ли работать на компе с разными файловыми системами на дисках, не будет ли проблем?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> На жестком диске 120 Гб , который используется для хранения информации произошел какой-то сбой. Файловая система NTFS. Пробовал отформатировать под Windows, не получается. Partition Magic смог отформатировать этот диск только в FAT32. 
> ОС стоит на диске с NTFS, можно ли работать на компе с разными файловыми системами на дисках, не будет ли проблем?


Да, конечно, никаких глюков не будет.

----------


## pig

Проблемы могут возникнуть из-за самого диска. Неправильно это, когда форматирование криво проходит. Диск надо поисследовать пристально.

----------


## borka

> Кстати говоря, знает кто, как эти потоки прибивать можно ?
> Желательно, конечно, без удаления самого файла, к которому оно прицепилось, это уже будет негуманно совсем - винда же не зря орала о замене своих файлов .


Касперовский утиль KLStreamRemover. 
Есть набор утилит StreamTools. ЦЫтата из оттуда:
"This command line utility supplements the article "NTFS Alternate
Streams: What, When, and How To", which can be found at
http://www.flexhex.com/docs/articles/alternate-streams.phtml"

----------


## ZAlek

> Проблемы могут возникнуть из-за самого диска. Неправильно это, когда форматирование криво проходит. Диск надо поисследовать пристально.


А как это можно сделать?

----------


## pig

Например, с помощью MHDD.

----------


## ZAlek

> Например, с помощью MHDD.


Спасибо, попробую.

----------


## Mikhail

А какой размер кластера должен быть на каждом разделе(FAT32) если диск разбит на:
С-10 Гб
D-40 Гб
E-100 Гб

----------


## anton_dr

Любым. Автоматически созданные - одним, вручную - другим. При форматировании есть возможность выбрать его вручную.

----------


## Dr. Deimos

файловую систему fat32 лучше использывать на том диске, на котором установлена ос windows.




> На жестком диске 120 Гб , который используется для хранения информации произошел какой-то сбой. Файловая система NTFS. Пробовал отформатировать под Windows, не получается. Partition Magic смог отформатировать этот диск только в FAT32. 
> ОС стоит на диске с NTFS, можно ли работать на компе с разными файловыми системами на дисках, не будет ли проблем?


вроде быть не должно. но ОС стоит деражать под FAT32!

----------


## anton_dr

Аргументируйте.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Dr. Deimos

с личного опыта знаю. ОС намного стабильние работает. Win9x/NT/2000 могут стабильно работать и под NTFS, но XP рекомендуется использовать под FAT32. я читал на каком-то сайте, связанном с WinXP.

----------


## anton_dr

На каком? поди, оверклокерсточка ру, или хакер точка ру? Там могут. Почитайте топик чуть выше, еще материалы форума, и специализированные сайты по безопасности. Еще раз - для ХП и 2000  родная ФС - НТФС, на ней работа стабильна, и безопасна, в отличие от ФАТ32. И, с каких это пор 98 может работать на НТФС?

----------


## Dr. Deimos

погоди, почему НТФС безопаснее ФАТ32. в чём заключается его безопасность?

----------


## Ego1st

http://www.ixbt.com/storage/ntfs.html
http://www.ixbt.com/storage/ntfs2.html
http://www.ixbt.com/storage/ntfs3.html

----------


## Dr. Deimos

признаю, что я был не прав. имею право на ошибку  :Smiley:

----------


## alabama

> Кстати говоря, знает кто, как эти потоки прибивать можно ?


Загружаемся с livecd и echo "" > файл:название потока. Но думаю в начале найдите откуда он загружается.

----------


## elleeya

ось нужно ставить на нтфс!!! сбить очень трудно!!!
для скорости отключаем индексирование диска(правой кнопкой свойства) и одноименную службу...(msconfig)...
игры и все такое на фат32...другой диск
два года...без проблем

----------

